# Hapkido/Ho kuk mu sul?



## Maint (Sep 27, 2015)

I'm posting this from an old post and putting it here as this part of the forum is new....
Hi I'm new to the forums. First let me say my martial arts experience is 1.5 years with an intermediate rank belt in Chun Kuk Do. If you are not familiar with CKD, it is Chuck Norris style of karate. I quit about a year ago due to some health reasons and also due to it becoming kind of a McDojo environment. Well I miss training so I was checking into another school in my area that has classes 3 nights a week for 2 hour periods vs the 45 min classes 2 x a week I was getting with CKD. Anyway I did some checking out of the school which is nothing compared to my previous dojo. It's just a little out of the way place and the grandmaster is in his 50s and has numerous academic as well as martial arts degrees. I know tthat there's a lot of people calling themselves grandmasters running around but after talking with a student online and calling the school I'm interested in the art. And the instructor seems genuine. I know what hapkido is but he teaches ho kuk mu sul with hapkido which he told me meant all nation martial art in korean or something like that. Has anyone here ever heard of ho kuk mu sul. Aside from some YouTube videos I can't find much about it. I'm going to visit the dojang soon and hope it's right for me.


----------

